# EHS reptile club meeting (Norwich)



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello everyone ,I thought i would just put a post about our club meetings ,they are on the first tuesday of every month at the woodside pub on plumstead rd ,Norwich starting at 8pm ,we often have speakers including Mike linley owner of hairy frog productions who does wildlife filming for discovery and was the main man on the filming team for survival ,We also are lucky enough to have Steven Spawls live locally the author of many books on the reptiles of Africa ,so we would be happy to see some new faces at the club this month ,we also have a club show in November . So come along we are very a informal and friendly club :2thumb:


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh Oh Oh!!! i live 2 minuets away!!!! oh wow:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

See you there then!!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever looked into the sources of funding of these animal rights / anti's before?

I can't help wondering how many of their supporters would be appalled at their lack of knowledge. Perhaps people should investigate this and educate their "sponsors". 

Just my two penneth.....


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Has anyone ever looked into the sources of funding of these animal rights / anti's before?
> 
> I can't help wondering how many of their supporters would be appalled at their lack of knowledge. Perhaps people should investigate this and educate their "sponsors".
> 
> Just my two penneth.....


 

Sorry. Wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

I am glad you put this up about your club night as i was gunna come up to the last one. Good job i didn't as info on the web says your club meetings are at the Nor**** dumpling.

Are these family do's or just serious boozer do's i.e. can my 11 year old attend?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> I am glad you put this up about your club night as i was gunna come up to the last one. Good job i didn't as info on the web says your club meetings are at the Nor**** dumpling.
> 
> Are these family do's or just serious boozer do's i.e. can my 11 year old attend?


 Hi we are family orientated and children are welcome as we have a seperate room for our club meets to the general public


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> I am glad you put this up about your club night as i was gunna come up to the last one. Good job i didn't as info on the web says your club meetings are at the Nor**** dumpling.
> 
> Are these family do's or just serious boozer do's i.e. can my 11 year old attend?


Can you point me to that info please so I can remove it?
Thanks


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

How do i know where do go in the pub then?? 
I may get scared and lost!!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

:lol2:
Therre's only ever about 5 customers there anyway.
Meet outside 8pm, Carl has a galaxy, i've got a passat, colin has a black focas but sometimes walks etc..: victory:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> Can you point me to that info please so I can remove it?
> Thanks


 Listing 32 in the table of contacts at
http://www.reptileallsorts.com/clubass.htm


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Many thanks - I have emailed and asked them to amend it.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Just to confirm is the next meeting 6th October?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yes mate, meet outside the woodside pub @ 8 :2thumb:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

can anyone go and join? plus is there a joining fee?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

All welcome. Membership is £12 per year but feel free to come down for a chat/drink!
The club at one time had around 50 members and was supported by the local reptile shop (Rons.)

When we had to move from the Norfolk Dumpling the membership dwindled a bit as it did when more people started reading/buying etc from the internet.

There is usually around 10-12 people who come each month. Would be great to see membership increase again to 50+!

Lots of club benefits available too including a monthly discount frozen food order. (Reptile food rather than iceland!)


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

ok, well i'll come down to met you guys and chat, see what happens after


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

it is the one like on heartsease right??? just making sure its not a total coincident lol
looking forward to it


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yep, on plumstead rd east by the 2 mini roundabouts.


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

yay... its £12??? i dont understand?? am i just being stupid lol


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Will you have booking forms available for the November show? I have not recieve the on i requested via email. A bit concerned there might be an issue with the venue after the controversy of the last two weeks?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Booking forms have not been sent out yet. We are having our club meeting Tuesday night where it will be sorted.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Next meeting 3rd of November?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yes mate - we will be arranging the final details of our reptile show :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Ill join up when Im home this time mate....I dont know hopw many meeting's ill be able to get though because I have a silly job

:no1:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thats cool. When are you back?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

just to let anyone know who's interested the ehs meeting is tonight at the woodside pub at 8pm on plumstead rd norwich ,all are welcome


----------

